
Introducing a way to program hardware configuration in breadboard prototyping - ysteiner
http://www.metaboard.space/
======
ysteiner
We are currently finalising design, but we have a minimum viable product. We
just need funding to complete the project.

Indeed, started the project because I was tired of physically wrangling wires,
specific value resistors and capacitors.

------
brudgers
I'm curious how far along the project is. Are the boards for sale?

Also curious if Metaboard was something that solved your own problems.

